# Carl R. Trueman's John Owen: Reformed Catholic, Renaissance Man



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

*Carl R. Trueman\'s John Owen: Reformed Catholic, Renaissance Man*

Scheduled for publication in October 2007 ($99.95):

_John Owen: Reformed Catholic, Renaissance Man_ by Carl R. Trueman

[Edited on 9-30-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## py3ak (Sep 27, 2006)

I like Dr. Trueman. He contributed a post to my dog's blog.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Scheduled for publication in August 2007 ($99.95):
> 
> _John Owen: Reformed Catholic, Renaissance Man_ by Carl R. Trueman



Iam looking foreward for this work on :Owen: , but why such expensive price $99,95 for 240 pages ?

[Edited on 9-28-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Sep 30, 2006)

Check out this five-part Podcast of Trueman speaking about John Owen. This was truly interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://feeds.feedburner.com/solagratiaministries



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Scheduled for publication in August 2007 ($99.95):
> 
> _John Owen: Reformed Catholic, Renaissance Man_ by Carl R. Trueman


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Sep 30, 2006)

Errrrrrrrr,,,,, that is a bit much. Good luck selling 240 page works for $99. Wow.



> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 30, 2006)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/John-Owen-Carl-R-Trueman/dp/0754614700/sr=1-3/qid=1159606377/ref=pd_bbs_3/102-9722999-4843346?ie=UTF8&s=books]Paperback [/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> Paperback



Is this the same book? It has a different ISBN and was published last month whereas the book I referenced is due out a year from now.


----------



## Philip A (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Is this the same book? It has a different ISBN and was published last month whereas the book I referenced is due out a year from now.



I believe so; the date shown on Amazon is the originally scheduled publication date, and it hasn't been updated.


----------

